# Water Temperature



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

hey guys, i was just wondering what everyone was keeping their water at. I know its reccommended to keep it between 78-82. I have even seen people keeping it at 85 degress. I was just curious what everyone was keepin theirs at so we can get a some sort of an average for new guys to go by. I keep mine right at 80-81 in both of my tanks. What is everyone else keeping theirs at.....


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

i keep my pygos tank at 80 and my serra tank at 82


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Around 80 degrees F.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

anywhere from 78 to 82


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

78-82 is ideal for piranha, the warmer the more active they are. If you boost it to 85 he might just swim a little more thats all, I know when the temp gets too hot for my friends p, the p sits on top the bubble bar to cool down from the bubbles, but thats when it gets to about 84-85, so i wouldnt go above that. Or he might die


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I try to keep mine in the higher spectrum...80-82F


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Right around 80-82 for Pygos and a little bit warmer for Serras, around 82-84 or so


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

79 in the winter and around 81 in the summer.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Mine is about 81-82 degrees F.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

about 79F


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

An average of 78 I'd say.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I keep my tank at 82 degrees F.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I used to keep it at 82 but shrimp like it cooler so 78-80 now.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I keep my tanks 81 - 82F


----------



## tyler604 (Feb 12, 2006)

Right around 80 for me.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My manny tank is set for 84 all other tanks range between 78-80. No specific reason for the manny's higher temp. Just a choice.


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

I keep it right at 80. There is not much fluctuation in my tank.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I keep mine right around 82.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I keep mine at 81


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I keep my pygo and rhom tanks at 80 degrees.


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

88-89.
not joking either.

they eat 3 times a day, get PLENTY of aeration, have a huge piece of driftwood to hide in, and are showing excellent reds on their bellies. dont plan on lowering the temp anytime soon.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

i keep mine at 80


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

83-84


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

80-84 F


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

78-82

around there


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

82 for me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to water forum


----------



## Dialbomb (Dec 20, 2005)

79 - 81 Works great for me...


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I posted I kept mine at 81 before but after purchasing 2 Supers yesterday Pedro told me to drop it to 78, right now its at 79.


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

27-28 Degrees Centigrade or 80-81 Degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

77 F ...


----------



## Animal81369 (Jun 13, 2003)

80 F


----------

